# ebay activity ?



## sschaer (Jan 2, 2008)

just noticed there are more than 1100 items for usa trains only, almost 800 for aristo. this is 4-5 times more than it used to be a year ago. is this because of the current economic situation or did ebay change the way they count/list items ?

it seems there's more stuff for sale but not necessarily at lower prices.


----------



## stanman (Jan 4, 2008)

Here are my two theories:

1. Rising prices bring more sellers to the market - perhaps because LGB items are becoming more collectible.

2. The poor economy encourages folks to sell off their stuff in order to get needed cash.


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

3. People gave up waiting for evilBay to backpeddle on their confiscatory fee schedule, and extorted double dipping with Paypain, and listed it at an inflated price to try to cover some of the bleeding.


----------



## Paradise (Jan 9, 2008)

Have you ever done a search and gone from page to page to find the items repeat themselves over and over. 
Perhaps with the decline of advertisers it is just another eBay pile of crapola to fudge the item totals. 
This company is becoming more and more transparent with their incideous ways. 

Andrew


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

4. Some of us are retired now have the time to sell and answer questions on sales plus time to pack and go to the post office to send out items. 
Small items cost much less to ship USPS than other carriers.


----------



## chuckger (Jan 2, 2008)

One of the reasons you might see more listings is if you list something for 30 days or a month it costs .30 cents to list it. Theres more and more people trying to sell, always new faces at the sales we go to.

Chuck


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

As long as stuff sells for high prices, you will see things listed. Does not seem to be many bargains.


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

I had quit selling a long time ago for various reasons. Mostly it was too time consuming in my life at teh time and I did not really have anyhting I wanted to sell. 

I now have some "stuff" (not trains) that I want to sell but the fees have gotten so high that I fear it would cost me money to even list this stuff. 

Oh well. 

I still buy on Ebay from time to time but find that the shipping cost is a detriment to my even bidding in most cases. I'd won back in January a few pieces of Stainless track that I finally got the costs reimbursed on. The seller could not ship them, at 72 inches long, thru the USPS and would not take them to UPS or FedEx ground. So be it. Lost sales and bad rap for that seller. See why I won't sell anymore? Try to make an honest sale and the buyer will screw you when the shipper is at fault. LOL! 

Seriously though when I was paying 10 to 15 to ship something before, now it's more than doubled. Pretty sad. 

Chas


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Not sure how you're coming up with 1100 USA and 800 Aristo Craft Items. 

I come up with a search of G scale trains shows 291 USA brand and 454 Aristo Craft brand items for sale. 

Randy


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm going to have to get all my LGB track and switches together and sell them! I could retire!


----------



## jebouck (Jan 2, 2008)

Most of the stuff from those "e-bay stores" you can buy cheaper at mail order houses like RRS. With cheaper shipping costs.

Some of those guy's prices are ridiculous.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

And all the LGB stuff just makes it harder to look for good things!


----------



## thekollector (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry, you need to refine your search! It's easy to minus out the LGB. 

Jack


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Okay Jack, I'll try to figure it out.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

The tick off to me is when you search for LGB, Hartland, etc. and you have 30%+ diecast cars and dollhouse crap that has nothing to do with the subject in the search... 

....that all can be bought at Hobby Lobby et al for a thrid or less of the price.


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

As they say, "C_aveat Emptor!"_


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Spule 4 on 03/03/2009 6:42 PM
The tick off to me is when you search for LGB, Hartland, etc. and you have 30%+ diecast cars and dollhouse crap that has nothing to do with the subject in the search... 

....that all can be bought at Hobby Lobby et al for a thrid or less of the price.

That is because much of the public still views LGB and large scale as one in the same. You are also likely to find some Bachann, Aristocraft and USA Trains products listed under LGB because of that strong word association. When visitors come by my bar in the summer and see those large-scale trains (mostly NOT LGB), what do you suppose many of them ask: "Are those LGB?" There you go: the power and success of an extended advertising campaign. Odd, isn't it? So many associate our large-scale hobby with a company that no longer exists. LGB will ALWAYS exist to some because it is an easy name to say and remember (as opposed to Bachmann or Aristocraft) and at one time those products could be found almost anywhere there was a railroad hobby shop.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

My complaint is not Hartland, Bachmann, Aristo, et al....just gas pumps, diecast 40's Fords, dollhouse accessories and a rash of other "LGB accessories". 

I report as many as I can for keyword spamming, some get booted, some do not.


----------



## Tehachapi Dave (Nov 10, 2008)

I find that diesels from both USA and Aristocraft are cheaper on ebay then the discount hobby shops but you have to be picky. I have within the last three weeks picked up a sd45 and an sd-40-2 both for under two hundred dollars with shipping that is cheaper then i have seen anything at East Coast large Scale Show. LGB modern ACF boxcars i have seen recently go for as low as 35 dollars. Set your limit and realize there will always be another engine to bid on.

When i'm on the road on business i look over ebay carefully. I soon will not be able to afford to travel for business.

Dave


----------



## Allan W. Miller (Jan 2, 2008)

I have a number of new-in-box LGB items--mostly small locomotives--that I was planning to sell at one point, but have decided to hold onto them for the time being since I'm in no great rush to dispose of them. Figured that I might as well just hold off for a while and see how things shake out now that the brand is pretty much kaput. But if/when I do decide to sell some or all of them, it sure won't be via eBay, which I no longer even visit. The Bay was fun in its early years; now it's just a pain in the butt. I'll just list things on the buy/sell section of this forum when the time comes, or sell them as a lot to a place like Watts.


----------



## mancosbob (Jan 5, 2009)

*eBay is out of control price wise, but I guess they have to do something to stay in business these days. I have some searches set up for specific 1:20.3 items but what shows up is usually so over priced I just keep looking and laughing. A few years back I was buying like crazy; but that has dwindled to a few items a year, if that. So far nothing in 2009 from eBay, but several items from big online shops like Ridge Road, Caboose, and St.Aubins...Ridge Road being the best in customer service, and most likely to get future large scale business from me.*

*I never say never.....
*


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By blackburn49 on 03/04/2009 11:44 AM
Posted By Spule 4 on 03/03/2009 6:42 PM
The tick off to me is when you search for LGB, Hartland, etc. and you have 30%+ diecast cars and dollhouse crap that has nothing to do with the subject in the search... 

....that all can be bought at Hobby Lobby et al for a thrid or less of the price.

That is because much of the public still views LGB and large scale as one in the same. You are also likely to find some Bachann, Aristocraft and USA Trains products listed under LGB because of that strong word association. When visitors come by my bar in the summer and see those large-scale trains (mostly NOT LGB), what do you suppose many of them ask: "Are those LGB?" There you go: the power and success of an extended advertising campaign. Odd, isn't it? So many associate our large-scale hobby with a company that no longer exists. LGB will ALWAYS exist to some because it is an easy name to say and remember (as opposed to Bachmann or Aristocraft) and at one time those products could be found almost anywhere there was a railroad hobby shop.

Here we have a perfect example of what I am talking about: A listing for an "LGB compatible" Aristocraft which is ALSO listed under "LGB."


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

It is hard to understand how a 1/29 engine can be compatible with 1/22.5 equipment. 
This person must think a horse and buggy are compatible with a Ford cobra, they are both on roads.


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

Yeah but that shipping price is a killer! Sadly it would cast that much to get it from Oregon to W Ny too. It's called "free" advertising. I can remember I sued to look all over Ebay fro trains. Folks would list them in the strangest places. Ebay has gotten better and the folks who un-intentionally lsit in areas other than the specified get frustrated and leave or learn how to make a sale. The problem is that some learn how to exploit the system by cross listing in many categories.

Chas


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By blackburn49 on 03/05/2009 1:59 PM
Posted By blackburn49 on 03/04/2009 11:44 AM
Posted By Spule 4 on 03/03/2009 6:42 PM
The tick off to me is when you search for LGB, Hartland, etc. and you have 30%+ diecast cars and dollhouse crap that has nothing to do with the subject in the search... 

....that all can be bought at Hobby Lobby et al for a thrid or less of the price.

That is because much of the public still views LGB and large scale as one in the same. You are also likely to find some Bachann, Aristocraft and USA Trains products listed under LGB because of that strong word association. When visitors come by my bar in the summer and see those large-scale trains (mostly NOT LGB), what do you suppose many of them ask: "Are those LGB?" There you go: the power and success of an extended advertising campaign. Odd, isn't it? So many associate our large-scale hobby with a company that no longer exists. LGB will ALWAYS exist to some because it is an easy name to say and remember (as opposed to Bachmann or Aristocraft) and at one time those products could be found almost anywhere there was a railroad hobby shop.

Here we have a perfect example of what I am talking about: A listing for an "LGB compatible" Aristocraft which is ALSO listed under "LGB." 



True, but that does not really bother me too much, it is stuff like this. But hey, at least these guys are good for both "Big O scale" and "Small G scale", whatever the flip those terms mean?

http://cgi.ebay.com/SOUL-BROTHERS-PEOPLE-Lio-m-Model-Train-o-0-ho-g-scale_W0QQitemZ290300245326QQcmdZViewItemQQptZModel_RR_Trains?hash=item290300245326&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1728%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318%7C301%3A1%7C293%3A1%7C294%3A50

Also eBay is telling me this is a deal alert and I can "steal the deal". Somehow I can sleep past this one.....


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Spule 4 on 06 Mar 2009 09:04 AM 
Posted By blackburn49 on 03/05/2009 1:59 PM
Posted By blackburn49 on 03/04/2009 11:44 AM
Posted By Spule 4 on 03/03/2009 6:42 PM
The tick off to me is when you search for LGB, Hartland, etc. and you have 30%+ diecast cars and dollhouse crap that has nothing to do with the subject in the search... 

....that all can be bought at Hobby Lobby et al for a thrid or less of the price.

That is because much of the public still views LGB and large scale as one in the same. You are also likely to find some Bachann, Aristocraft and USA Trains products listed under LGB because of that strong word association. When visitors come by my bar in the summer and see those large-scale trains (mostly NOT LGB), what do you suppose many of them ask: "Are those LGB?" There you go: the power and success of an extended advertising campaign. Odd, isn't it? So many associate our large-scale hobby with a company that no longer exists. LGB will ALWAYS exist to some because it is an easy name to say and remember (as opposed to Bachmann or Aristocraft) and at one time those products could be found almost anywhere there was a railroad hobby shop.

Here we have a perfect example of what I am talking about: A listing for an "LGB compatible" Aristocraft which is ALSO listed under "LGB." 



True, but that does not really bother me too much, it is stuff like this. But hey, at least these guys are good for both "Big O scale" and "Small G scale", whatever the flip those terms mean?

http://cgi.ebay.com/SOUL-BROTHERS-P...7C294%3A50

Also eBay is telling me this is a deal alert and I can "steal the deal". Somehow I can sleep past this one.....
Oy vey, they are back, and still good for Big O or Small G scale, which has still yet to be defiined?


http://cgi.ebay.com/SOUL-BROTHERS-P...439c6d994d

At least eBay wised up and this is no longer a deal worth stealing!


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Ok Jerry B. and Spule, you as was said have to refine your search just set yourself up a saved search engine on each type or manuf. of train you want to watch ie LGB Aristo Bachmann oh and yeah there is another catagory called other and track and accessories, keeping in mind some of the others may also put theyre ad in twice or three times under different catagories. I have all catagories listed and then you can refine it down to newly listed and items ending soonest. I watch the items ending soonest first thing in the morning through 24 hrs. that way you don't miss anything then at night (because it takes most of day to get a good list of newly listed) I go in and look at newly listed under each catagory. So it is possible to refine down to your exact specific requirements of things you want to watch and or bid on. 

Having said all of that addressing someone elses comment when you go to ebay its a facillitator, in other words they are offering you a place to sell your wares! They charge for all types of services insertion fees and final fees buy it now, and reserve and others. A general rule because Evil Bay and Paypal are really one and the same they are owned by the same guy. When you figure out what you want and what you want to bid remember the buyer pays nothing i fees, but oh the seller on the other hand and I have figured this out, you better figure about 15% on both ends and you will be good about 7.5 on each Evil Bay and Paypal.

But then again unless you get into and just do it and try to be careful and just watch what you do and how you do it, especially as a seller you can learn from your mistakes. I've been doing this for about 4yrs. now and thought I was pretty savy on it, but the best laid plans can sometimes go up in smoke so to speak, and just recently I was scammed and paypal did not protect me like I thought or understood they would even though the transaction went through them but not on ebay. I have requested they put a disclaimer on a certain section of their regs, but know it won't be done, and I just learned a hard lesson the hard way and lost money on purchase that only 1/2 was received and because of how I did it through paypal they wouldn't help me or go to bat even though one of their customers is scamming or did scam, and one of their customers was scammed!! Me! So "Buyer Beware". It took an agent twice at least 15minutes to find the legal jargon to dispute my being scammed, so I know nobody would ever find out that little diddy even if they tried and we all know most poeple don't read all the fine print, and even after i was shown this it didn't make sense to me, but I am still out the money, and the scammer is alive and well and still out there operating. It was not train related, once in awhile i steer away from trains and do other items as I need or find something else. So "Buyer Beware" Oh yeah and I think in their courtesy to everyone actually tipped the seller off that there is nothing that could be done, so they were home free!! and they knew it. I have heard more stories like mine since this happened to me!! As a ex-law enforcement officer the one term you could use if you really did not want to do anything for someone and just leave them on their own was "its a civil matter" it is highly and widely used here in the county in which I live and have worked and reside as such!! LOL Beware the "Civil Matter" hee hee Regal









Geeeeeeeeeeeez I just gave you guyz at least a $500 bill in tips and advice just send the fees to my email K??????? i'll be waiting hope i helped ya all!! Regal


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Oh yea! Many times a day somebody asks, "Now these are all LGB, aren't they?"


----------



## ZachsPappaw (Jan 3, 2008)

And if you look at the "completed" items, a LOT of stuff goes unsold.

Jeff


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By mancosbob on 05 Mar 2009 04:37 AM 
eBay is out of control price wise, but I guess they have to do something to stay in business these days. I have some searches set up for specific 1:20.3 items but what shows up is usually so over priced I just keep looking and laughing. A few years back I was buying like crazy; but that has dwindled to a few items a year, if that. So far nothing in 2009 from eBay, but several items from big online shops like Ridge Road, Caboose, and St.Aubins...Ridge Road being the best in customer service, and most likely to get future large scale business from me.

I never say never.....*
* 

I routinely check Ebay FIRST to see what is available. In this case, like you, I was looking for a 1:20.3 item--the Bachmann Spectrum 45-tonner. One of them was available, all right, but a TWICE the cost of what I ended up paying from a dealer I found on line !


----------



## devrayfan (Dec 29, 2008)

Hey, we've got the same last name..Are you by any chance a rich relative?? 

Bob Schaer 
St. Pete FL.


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Dan Pierce on 06 Mar 2009 05:09 AM 
It is hard to understand how a 1/29 engine can be compatible with 1/22.5 equipment. 
This person must think a horse and buggy are compatible with a Ford cobra, they are both on roads. 

Dan, That is because AristoCraft erroneously keep calling their stuff "G". See page # 2 of the current issue of GR.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By blueregal on 09 Jan 2010 10:27 AM 
Ok Jerry B. and Spule, you as was said have to refine your search just set yourself up a saved search engine on each type or manuf. of train you want to watch ie LGB Aristo Bachmann oh and yeah there is another catagory called other and track and accessories, keeping in mind some of the others may also put theyre ad in twice or three times under different catagories. I have all catagories listed and then you can refine it down to newly listed and items ending soonest. I watch the items ending soonest first thing in the morning through 24 hrs. that way you don't miss anything then at night (because it takes most of day to get a good list of newly listed) I go in and look at newly listed under each catagory. So it is possible to refine down to your exact specific requirements of things you want to watch and or bid on. 






Well, not really the point I was trying to make. Actually the occasional mis-listing can be a good thing to the buyer. Bought many the LGB item in the H0 and Lionel sections, sometimes pennies on the dollar. 

Mine is more a complaint of why the G scale section is crammed with dollhouse, Christmas village and die cast sh....crap. If I want that stuff, I will look in those catagories first. Reporting it to eBay as listing violations used to get a lot of it gone (would report dozens a day), but not so often any more.

Even eBay themselves are getting into the act of looking at all angles. Just searched for a Peter Sellers movie in the DVD section. Not remembering the exact title, I typed "sellers" into the search box. eBay then suggested I needed help to find a specific "seller"?

At least I don't get Pam Tillis stuff automatically anymore when actually searching for Tillig model trains!


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Oy vey.... 

They are back, with a VIDEO..... 

http://cgi.ebay.com/SOUL-BROTHERS-P...936658?pt=Model_RR_Trains&hash=item45f712a112


----------

